

ARM Cortex M4 Design Contest - pdh
http://www2.keil.com/mdk5/contest

======
pdh
A better link -
[http://armcontest.elektor.com/](http://armcontest.elektor.com/)

Accepted proposals will receive a free dev board and license for MDK
Professional.

